# Whats d diff btw MAC Filtering and DHCP Addr Range?



## techani (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello I am a bit confused. So plz help me clear it.
As far as I know in DHCP Address Range we can provide the range of ip addresses only to the no. of devices we are using so that no outsider can enter my network.
Then what is the use of MAC Filtering? Coz we are already blocking outsiders isnt?
Please explain it to me.
Thank you.


----------



## khmadhu (Dec 10, 2010)

MAC  in DHCP is basically used for assigning  the same IP to a device whenever it comes into network.  as you know DHCP wil be by default changes IP addresses of its clients, so if  you want to get static IP for a device , you have to put MAC address in DHCP config.

MAC filtering will allow only those devices which has its MAC entry in the DHCP server config, only those devices can request IP. rest will be blocked.

I think you got my point..


----------



## techani (Dec 10, 2010)

Hello Madhu, thanks for replying. I understand what u told but am still not clear with my problem. Let me illustrate it.

My desktop ip is 192.168.0.2
My netbook ip is 192.168.0.3

Now I put the DHCP Address Range from 2-3.

By doing this I am already blocking outsiders as there are no ip addrs to be allotted in the network for any other devices, isnt?

If above statement is right then where MAC Filtering comes into play?

Thank you.


----------



## khmadhu (Dec 10, 2010)

@techani, correct, but what if one of u r system is off (I am sure u r not gonna keep it on for 24/7),
 so in DHCP there will be a free IP available, and at that time anyone can request that IP !. and that IP will be assigned.

how you will block other devices!? think......

so MAC filtering is nothing but strict checking. it assigns the IP to only that device which has its MAC address registered..


----------



## techani (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes right havent thought of that!! Thank you so much.
One more thing: the isp tell me that my MAC address is locked with them for safety reason. 
What is this? Is this MAC Filtering they are talking about? What may happen if its not locked?

Thank you...


----------



## khmadhu (Dec 11, 2010)

well, they have u r MAC just for Identification, u dont have to worry about that, because u can connect any device to the internet. although they can also impose strict policy based on u r MAC, but they will not do that, if they do then u have to use only that system which MAC address is register with them.


----------



## techani (Dec 11, 2010)

khmadhu said:


> u have to use only that system which MAC address is register with them.



Exactly this is the case! I had to request them to unlock the MAC when I connected the router. Otherwise it wouldn`t work!
Previously too my netbook and a friend`s laptop didnt work.
And this was the precise reason I had to buy a wireless router, coz I cant request them every time I use the netbook to open the MAC address.
Plz tell me now...
Thanks...


----------



## khmadhu (Dec 11, 2010)

Which is the ISP you are using.? airel will not lock the MAC.  as far  I know most of the famous ISP like airtel,BSNL,reliance etc.. dont lock the MAC.


----------



## techani (Dec 11, 2010)

Local cable bb connection.

Another question: I can connect to the net through the desktop. But cant connect through the netbook. But I am getting reply from the server(and definitely router) while pinging it, though it is not continuous. When I am getting the reply any site is also opening.
So what is this?


----------



## khmadhu (Dec 12, 2010)

> Local cable bb connection.


does it have any name..? whats the tariff.?

How is the connection setup..? do u have any modem connected to the router.?
might be the problem with laptop also!. try with other laptop and check.


----------



## techani (Dec 12, 2010)

AllianceKolkata. Its ethernet connection. No modem attached.


----------



## khmadhu (Dec 12, 2010)

well, their prices are almost same as airtel, why dont u go for that or any other which is good.
try using the following open DNS address in u r router.
208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220

ans see if u can get the difference.


----------



## techani (Dec 16, 2010)

No, prices are not quite same! Coz if I pay them Rs.380 for 4 months at once, them I get bb connection for 6 months!!! Which comes to Rs.253 pm instead of Rs.420 pm for monthly payment.


----------

